# Rite ost agda award nomination (best music)! winner winner



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 20, 2020)

I am so excited that I wanted to share with the VI crew.

The video game 'Rite' that I worked on early this year has been selected as a (top 3) finalist for BEST MUSIC. Apparently they had a record number of submissions this year so I am extremely happy to be even in the finalist round!

Soundtrack is here if you'd like to listen


----------



## muk (Sep 26, 2020)

Congratulations! That's fantastic, and well deserved! Very cool soundtrack you created. I've been listening through it and it's flawless. Composition and production both are superb. For example, listen to the mix in 'Rite of the Mountain' guys and gals. Such a nice balance and spatiality you achieved here. Simon, do you mind spilling the beans about how you achieved that?


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 26, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 26, 2020)

muk said:


> Such a nice balance and spatiality you achieved here. Simon, do you mind spilling the beans about how you achieved that?


Thanks muk you're far too kind!

Honestly as I am inexperienced with electronic based music (or hybrid), I was really going with my gut (ears) on this one.

Just kept thinking the two words: Balance & Clarity.

It's actually quite liberating to work with a more simple set of instruments rather than the full orchestra . I split them up into bass, leads, pads etc and make sure that everything had its own space. I was more concerned with the mix of instruments in the moment rather than clarity of positioning.

I've been mixing with DT 880 Pros + Sonarworks Reference 4 which seems to be doing well for me.

I was going to do a video set breaking down the soundtrack, but I haven't gotten around to it! 



jonathanparham said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!!


----------



## muk (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks, it works very nicely. Not only is the music cool, but the mockups and mix are very well done too.



SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I was going to do a video set breaking down the soundtrack, but I haven't gotten around to it!



I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 27, 2020)

Congrats! Great news!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey great job! Big congrats!!!


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2020)

I am not a gamer but your music is very cool. I especially connect with Rite of Tundra. Thanks for posting and congratulations.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 7, 2020)

Thank you both!!

We were nominated for 3 awards and we won 2 (Best Music & Best Emerging Game). Really excited and it's actually my first ever composition award.


----------



## Kony (Oct 7, 2020)

Really enjoyed these tracks Simon - huge congratulations on winning the AGDA award!


----------

